# 5 Riddles



## Caroline (Oct 5, 2011)

sent to me by a friend


THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST FIVE RIDDLES I HAVE SEEN....THE ANSWERS ARE AT THE BOTTOM....RIDDLE #5 IS AMAZING...ENJOY...THIS SHARPENS THOSE GENES IN YOUR BRAIN AND STALLS ALZHEIMERS FOR YEARS.... 


1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires. The second is full of assassins with loaded guns. The third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years.. Which room is safest for him? 

2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes... Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be? 

3. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away? 

4. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Wednesday, Friday, or Sunday? 

5. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious as to just how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so ordinary and plain that you would think nothing was wrong with it. In fact, nothing is wrong with it! It is highly unusual though. Study it and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd.. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out. Try to do so without any coaching! 

THE ANSWERS TO ALL FIVE THE RIDDLES ARE BELOW: 



Answers: 

1. The third room. Lions that haven't eaten in three years are dead. That one was easy, right? 


2. The woman was a photographer. She shot a picture of her husband, developed it, and hung it up to dry (shot; held under water; and hung). 


3. Charcoal, as it is used in barbecuing. 


4. Sure you can name three consecutive days, yesterday, today, and tomorrow! 


5. The letter e, which is the most common letter used in the English language, does not appear even once in the paragraph. 


How did you do?





Hopeless, I only got 1 right.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 5, 2011)

Love things like this!

I got the first one right, but for the wrong reasons.

I got the last one right away, because it's right up my street, being a wordaholic!

The other 3 - didn't have a clue!

xx


----------



## Monica (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, I only got nr. 4 right

I knew about the photographer, but I really couldn't remember what it was...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 6, 2011)

I couldn't get any of these! I love riddles, especially ones I don't understand!


----------

